

Ask HN: Jail free cards – Consumable VIP cards - YogeeKnows

Today while waiting almost X minutes to take a left turn this thought occurred to me. &#x27;Consumable VIP cards&#x27; - cards which would make some of your moments happier, cards which would make you the most Important person at that moment, Cards which would make everyone stop and make way for you in any context.<p>E.g. 
Left turn card - Whoever possess this card, if he decides to use it will get an Immediate left trun signal.
Elevator Card - If you use it, elevator wont stop on any floor and come directly to your floor.
Gym Card - A Swimming lane is reserved just for you for entire x hours, A racquet ball court reserved just for you for X amount of time
Security Check card - Whoever posses this card will be checked first, no lines neccessary.
Chipotle card - For whoever hates the chipotle line.
Other woman card - Rare card - which allows you to cheat once.
VC card - Gives you one chance to pitch in front of any VC of your choice.
Actor Selfie card - One chance to take selfie with any of the actors.
etc etc.<p>This would generate so much revenue for all the parties who decide to participate in it.
======
bandrami
We have them. They're called "money".

